# Left-overs. YEAH or nay!!



## de-nagorg

Often a day or two old stew, or something is better than a fresh one. 

I cook meals on a large scale, divide them up into several servings, and freeze them in freezer safe containers.

That way, I can pull tomorrows dinner out of the freezer today, and add a fresh vegetable side dish, and heat it all in the microwave in 5 minutes.

Cook once eat three or more times. 

Keep a dozen eggs boiled, on the refrigerator door shelf, started a half gallon jar half full of Pickled eggs, recently, after TWO KNOTS ( Joann), posted about them, so I now have a dozen of those there too.

I'll but a Family Pack of meats, and divide it up and freeze each portion, pull one out for tomorrow, today, 

Grew up eating leftover stuff, Ham-hocks, and Butter Beans, over Corn Bread, .

I'll eat leftovers, unless they have grown fuzz and legs. :biggrin2:


ED


----------



## Bud9051

Grew up as a military brat and dad would get paid on the first of the month and be broke on the second. That left my crippled mom to figure out how to pay the bills and feed my brother and myself. Anything we brought home from hunting and fishing was welcomed by my mother with extreme thanks.

So leftovers were just a way of eating everything available, nothing got thrown away.

Now, I can afford whatever I want, within reasonable limits, but I shop and cook much as ED described often cooking large portions so there will be lots of leftovers for the freezer. I think my mom would have enjoyed a microwave.

My wife lives a few miles away with my daughter to help out with her kids, 2 in the autistic spectrum and she needs all the help she can get. That leaves me holding down the house alone and cooking for one is definitely something I was never trained to do. I often deliver large meals to my daughters house as they are too busy to cook. Makes me feel good and they love it. They just finished off a nice Winter Carnival Casserole, one of my favorites and theirs.

So, yes I plan on left overs and love them. Bless the freezer and microwave.

Bud


----------



## Brainbucket

Military brat here as well. Fat boy loves left-overs. Just reheat and eat. No cooking. but when I do cook, I cook for a week full of left-overs.:vs_cool:


----------



## mark sr

As a child most every meal included some leftovers. As an adult I don't mind leftovers and prefer them if my wife isn't around - I'll have a better meal heating up something she cooked than if I had to fend for myself.


----------



## DoomsDave

As @Brainbucket, @de-nagorg, and @Bud9051 point out, leftovers are a good thing. Beats starvation, but from the chef's perspective, they're a bit of a blessing.

You can add flavor, if you want. Chinese fried rice is cooked leftovers, as is sushi, made with cooked rice, and so much else.

Just had some nice left over gumbo from about 7 months ago.


----------



## ktownskier

Okay, Okay. I get your points of view. 

I do buy meats in bulk and cut them down to size and freeze them. We did buy a 1/4 share of a cow and are using it with delicious results. Thank goodness for freezers!!

It's not that I don't like leftovers, it's that I am selective.

Since it is just my wife and I, the cooking is mostly done for two. 

But, I do make a mean batch of spaghetti sauce that freezes well. The same for Chili. And when I make Meatloaf, it is just as easy to make two as it is two as it is one. And since I have a lot of ground beef from the 1/4 share, I have to come up with ways to use it besides burgers. And sloppy Joes. and Tacos.


----------



## de-nagorg

There is always the old Hamburger Helper.

I buy the Cheeseburger Deluxe variety, add Some Black beans, and Ro-Tel Chilies, double the meat, cook it all together, and separate it out to 4 servings.

Lasts a long time in a freezer. 


ED


----------



## Mystriss

I don't do left-overs personally. I couldn't really put my finger on why, but it's a given that anything mommy doesn't eat that night is free game. (EDIT - exception for lasagna. That is the only thing I can even think of that I've eaten as leftovers in the past 30 years )

Husband on the other hand loves leftovers. I think he prefers it. I generally cook twice a week, in the beginning of the week; husband gets legitimately excited to pick and choose which leftover he wants for lunch & dinner. lol


----------



## F250

Leftovers have always been a way of life for me. Since marrying my wife, it has been almost a requirement. We've had six kids together, and are down to only two at the house now with one of those moving out in the coming months. My wife is an absolutely amazing cook and is always adding new recipes to her recipe box, and purging older ones which we've moved on from. Everything is cooked from scratch! 

She makes larger quantity meals about 3 times weekly, and we have a variety of leftovers from which to choose for the remaining days of the week, and I virtually always have leftovers for lunch at the office. The variety makes it very easy to live with. 

The biggest issue over the past 4-5 years is with the kids slowly leaving home and my wife having to figure out how to slowly reduce meal quantities to keep from throwing away food, and she is a master at the process!


----------



## Drachenfire

Depends on the food. Often things like soups and stews actually taste better then next day which is why I often make them in quantities we can eat on for two or three days.


----------



## Oso954

My wife makes a Polish sauerkraut stew called Bigos. She makes it about a week before she plans on serving it. She will pull it out and reheat it a couple of times before serving it.

It definately tastes better served as a "leftover".


----------



## Drachenfire

2 boxes of 4-cheese Mac & cheese and pack of angus beef franks.

Cut the franks into slivers about 1/4 inches thick and throw into the pot of boiling water at the same time as the pasta. Prepare the mac & cheese per the instructions.

A slightly different variation is to fry the frank slivers in some seasoning of choice.

Filling and taste just as good reheated.


----------



## Mystriss

@Drachenfire I used to do that all the time. I made the mistake of making elbows and mixing in melted Velveeta once and now no one will let me go back to "the lazy way" heh 

My husband prefers the beef version I do though - brown up a couple pounds of hamburger, add salt, pepper, cumin, chili powder, and a couple can's of sweet corn. Mix in 3/4 of a block of Velveeta then put it in a casserole dish, toss the remaining quarter of the Velveeta (cut into squares) on the top, then put it in a 400*F oven for 30 minutes or so. Husband loves the toasted Velveeta squares heh


----------



## CaptTom

Another vote for leftovers.

I'd say they're my favorite meal. No cooking, easy clean-up and saves money too!

As was pointed out, some things are actually better the second time around. But really, to me it's just having a good meal AND "cleaning out" the fridge without any fuss that makes leftovers so satisfying.


----------



## de-nagorg

I'm feeling Philosophical today.

Most food, like Wine and Women, are better with Maturity.

:devil3:

ED


----------



## Timborooni

You haven't had leftovers until you've had pasty leftover pinto beans 3rd, 4th day in a row, (evil) step father standing guard offering encouragement(while your mom works yet another overtime shift), "Whoever's the last one to finish their beans has to eat the fat out of the bottom of the pot". Good times.

That said, leftovers can be great on their own or as an ingredient to improvise another dish. Even pinto beans, which amazingly enough I do enjoy as an adult(neither brother will eat "damn pinto beans"). Caveat. No damn fat in my beans, please. None. First day, pinto beans(cooked from dried). Skip a day, 3rd day chili. Let cool and into the freezer. 6 months later gets thrown in the trash. I'm just not good at the freezer thing. Why eat a beef roast you froze 2 months ago when you can eat a new one bought on sale yesterday? They say a fridge functions more efficiently when the freezer is full of frozen stuff. Makes sense, so I keep it pretty well stocked. Most of what's in there, and how long, I haven't a clue.

These days, now that the kids are grown and out on their own, although I cook with the intention of leftovers for the wife and I, subconsciously the intent being the dogs will get their food supplemented with leftover meats. No fat. I got a soft spot.


----------



## Two Knots

The only leftovers that I like is lasagna and eggplant parm...heated in
the micro to real hot. The head guy around here loves leftovers, so
he eats them all! :biggrin2:


----------



## Bud9051

Lasagna (2 pans) is in the oven as I type. My first attempt at Lasagna thus the extra went into a second smaller pan for me. Large pan will go into town to my daughter's house and their crew, wife, other daughter, and 4 grand kids, it won't last long.

I hope it taste as good as it looks. I may have to cook it a few minutes longer, some idiot keeps opening the oven to peek at it. Bulb went out in my oven so can't see through the door.

I'm happy and will try to save some for tomorrow.

Bud


----------



## Mystriss

ZEW496 said:


> That said, leftovers can be great on their own or as an ingredient to improvise another dish.


Seem's I need to amend my comment again...

I use my left-over ah jus from beef roasts to make rice and hamburger based stuff (meatloaf, tacos, and casseroles.)


----------



## Mystriss

Bud9051 said:


> Lasagna (2 pans) is in the oven as I type. My first attempt at Lasagna thus the extra went into a second smaller pan for me. Large pan will go into town to my daughter's house and their crew, wife, other daughter, and 4 grand kids, it won't last long.
> 
> I hope it taste as good as it looks. I may have to cook it a few minutes longer, some idiot keeps opening the oven to peek at it. Bulb went out in my oven so can't see through the door.
> 
> I'm happy and will try to save some for tomorrow.
> 
> Bud


mmm Lasagna. ~Garfield Emoji~

Next time try adding half hot Italian sausage and hamburger. Half the city will want a pan. I have to cook four pans of lasagna currently; two for the house and two for my husbands co-workers heh


----------



## Bud9051

Well confession time, I blew it. I let them cool and attacked the smaller one and I was unimpressed. You're right on the sausage it would add a lot of flavor, but they don't like it.

But these were under cooked and totally lacking in flavor. I can spice up what I'm eating on my plate but they won't and if I delivered this one it would never make the "can we have another one" list. So they are covered and back in the oven to at least cure the under cooked noodles but no hope to improve the taste for the other house.

Fortunately I haven't mentioned this batch to them so they will never know about my failure. If my recooking efforts are successful I will again judge the taste. All of the reading I did really emphasized the importance of al dente and that the oven time would finish the cooking. It didn't.

I will go over my meat sauce, a combination of what I normally make and what others listed. My most successful dish uses cheddar where this used mozzarella and the mozzarella has far less flavor. Good thing I like to cook.

Bud


----------



## Mystriss

Bud9051 said:


> Well confession time, I blew it. I let them cool and attacked the smaller one and I was unimpressed. You're right on the sausage it would add a lot of flavor, but they don't like it.
> 
> But these were under cooked and totally lacking in flavor. I can spice up what I'm eating on my plate but they won't and if I delivered this one it would never make the "can we have another one" list. So they are covered and back in the oven to at least cure the under cooked noodles but no hope to improve the taste for the other house.
> 
> Fortunately I haven't mentioned this batch to them so they will never know about my failure. If my recooking efforts are successful I will again judge the taste. All of the reading I did really emphasized the importance of al dente and that the oven time would finish the cooking. It didn't.
> 
> I will go over my meat sauce, a combination of what I normally make and what others listed. My most successful dish uses cheddar where this used mozzarella and the mozzarella has far less flavor. Good thing I like to cook.
> 
> Bud


:vs_laugh: I can't even talk. The kids ask me if stuff is going to kill them because they know what a not so great cook I am. 

I had a similar thing happen with a lasagna with uncooked noodles. It just doesn't work to not boil em first IMO. When doing just hamburger I often use Prego or other spaghetti sauce in my meat sauce mixture as a cheat to get better flavor :vs_smirk:


----------



## Bud9051

I did boil them but was quick to get them out once they were flexible. I'm think part of the poor taste is due to those noodles. Too full right now to taste the dish that went back into the oven, not sure that will have finished off the noodles or not. It will be lunch tomorrow.

I do like the Prego and it is an easy way to get a lot of flavor.

I have a few small casserole dishes so I will practice until I get a combination that excites me, or rather them. I love cooking for them and have a couple of dishes that they go crazy for. Lasagna is something that should fit, I just have never made it.

Bud


----------



## Mystriss

Bud9051 said:


> I did boil them but was quick to get them out once they were flexible. I'm think part of the poor taste is due to those noodles. Too full right now to taste the dish that went back into the oven, not sure that will have finished off the noodles or not. It will be lunch tomorrow.
> 
> I do like the Prego and it is an easy way to get a lot of flavor.
> 
> I have a few small casserole dishes so I will practice until I get a combination that excites me, or rather them. I love cooking for them and have a couple of dishes that they go crazy for. Lasagna is something that should fit, I just have never made it.
> 
> Bud


I made one with "whole grain" noodles once, trying to help my husband with his weight concerns, it was absolutely terrible heh


----------



## Drachenfire

Mystriss said:


> @Drachenfire I used to do that all the time. I made the mistake of making elbows and mixing in melted Velveeta once and now no one will let me go back to "the lazy way" heh
> 
> My husband prefers the beef version I do though - brown up a couple pounds of hamburger, add salt, pepper, cumin, chili powder, and a couple can's of sweet corn. Mix in 3/4 of a block of Velveeta then put it in a casserole dish, toss the remaining quarter of the Velveeta (cut into squares) on the top, then put it in a 400*F oven for 30 minutes or so. Husband loves the toasted Velveeta squares heh


That recipe sounds delicious. I will to give it a try.


----------



## Drachenfire

Bud9051 said:


> Well confession time, I blew it. I let them cool and attacked the smaller one and I was unimpressed. You're right on the sausage it would add a lot of flavor, but they don't like it.
> 
> But these were under cooked and totally lacking in flavor. I can spice up what I'm eating on my plate but they won't and if I delivered this one it would never make the "can we have another one" list. So they are covered and back in the oven to at least cure the under cooked noodles but no hope to improve the taste for the other house.
> 
> Fortunately I haven't mentioned this batch to them so they will never know about my failure. If my recooking efforts are successful I will again judge the taste. All of the reading I did really emphasized the importance of al dente and that the oven time would finish the cooking. It didn't.
> 
> I will go over my meat sauce, a combination of what I normally make and what others listed. My most successful dish uses cheddar where this used mozzarella and the mozzarella has far less flavor. Good thing I like to cook.
> 
> Bud


The sauce is the key. I use Ragu, usually meat flavored or Old World Style Traditional. 

I also use cottage cheese instead of Ricotta which I do not like.

To save time I use no-cook noodles which I soak in hot tap water just before assembling the dish.

It is cooked at 375 for 45 minutes (40 covered, 5 uncovered).


----------



## de-nagorg

Mystriss said:


> @Drachenfire I used to do that all the time. I made the mistake of making elbows and mixing in melted Velveeta once and now no one will let me go back to "the lazy way" heh
> 
> My husband prefers the beef version I do though - brown up a couple pounds of hamburger, add salt, pepper, cumin, chili powder, and a couple can's of sweet corn. Mix in 3/4 of a block of Velveeta then put it in a casserole dish, toss the remaining quarter of the Velveeta (cut into squares) on the top, then put it in a 400*F oven for 30 minutes or so. Husband loves the toasted Velveeta squares heh


Please clarify the BLOCK of Velveeta.

An 8 oz. 1 lb. 2 lb. BLOCK?

I used to get 5 LB blocks at the Warehouse Store, but the Kraft Factory burned down, and they did not rebuild it, just collected the Insurance and shut down in that area. 

And have you tried the flavored varieties yet, Queso, Cheddar, others.

I have not, just wondering if the flavors are good.


ED


----------



## Startingover

I used to use Velveeta cause its fool proof in mac & cheese but my kids said its not real cheese an wouldn't eat it. I still like it. Now my mac & cheese sauce is never smooth. 

Bud, l use part Ricotta an part cottage cheese. My lasagna layers have noodles, sauce, mozzarella slices, ricotta mix, and that green can of Parmesean shaken over it Now Im hungry for it. after next week I should make some.

Still toeing the line for next weeks Dr appt. Working in yard an temp says feels like 101° Instead of ice cream im eating sliced frozen bananas. :crying:

If it wasn’t for leftovers I’d starve. No time or energy to cook everyday. Soup, meatloaf, casseroles all taste better when I can just sit down an eat. no cooking.


----------



## Startingover

Supper last night, chicken meatballs and zoodles. (Photo no video)


----------



## Startingover

I apologize for messing up an putting recipe here an not a new thread.


----------



## de-nagorg

Startingover said:


> I apologize for messing up an putting recipe here an not a new thread.


But not necessary. 

Forgiveness is a virtue, and I need all the virtues that I can get in this old age. :devil3:


ED


----------



## Mystriss

I use a 2 pound block of Velveeta to about 5ish cups of uncooked elbows, 2 cans of corn drained. I don't measure the spices at all, I just keep adding them until it tastes right and if I over-do it, too bad heh. I did a bit too much elbows (closer to 6 cups) and ran out of marjoram on this batch, I also had to put it in at only 350*F because my husband was running late at work so the topper cheese squares melted out and didn't brown up like usual. - If you do high heat, like 400*F+ they stay squares and toast up really pretty. (Broiling is the best, but you gotta hover over the oven so they don't burn.)

Anyway, it was still a really tasty batch. I saw the covered pan in the fridge and thought to have some last night (trying not to be such a left-over snob) but all that was left was a cold empty pan heh


I've not tried the flavored cheeses but I bet they'd be tasty. I think I'd skip the cumin with queso though, it's a pretty mild flavor and barely holds up to the chili powder. Might even be able to skip the chili powder with queso, as I recall it was pretty potent. 

One could probably skip the cumin entirely if they wanted... I really just add a bit of the cumin for depth. - Alton Brown taught me stuff like that. I kinda have a crush on him; my husband says, "He's married, you're just going to have to settle for my unscientifically delicious steak." 


...Fair warning; I decided to get sick and took a full dose of Nyquil last night so my head is in orbit, just point and laugh if it didn't make any sense and I'll correct myself when I'm sober tomorrow. :vs_laugh:


----------



## raylo32

R U kidding?? Yay! I love leftovers.


----------



## gthomson

I even eat my dog's leftovers! 

I used to cook just what was needed, when needed, and very basic - boiled chicken, steamed veggies, etc...
Then I shifted to almost 100% fast food for close to 20 years. It took it's toll on me in many ways. So I took a few years to research how to eat to get myself a little more healthy.
Wasn't really my plan, but I ended up shifting to vegan about 8 months ago. Now my freezer is packed beyond belief. I make soups and stews and lentils and veggie smoothies and juices and oatmeal - often in larger batches and then freeze in containers or muffin tins.
Freezer is so full I'm starting to look at getting a chest freezer for the garage.

My coworker at work has a husband that doesn't like leftovers, so if she ends up with any, they often come in to me. Going vegan changed that a bit, as her family isn't vegan. But now she just brings the fruits, veggies, salads, and vegan-friendly leftovers.

And about my dog's leftovers. He got very picky on what he'd eat the past few years. So I had to start cooking him homemade with turkey, greens, carrots, oregano, and a bit of oil. And a side of macaroni or rice. But... after 2-3 days he takes a wiff of it, and walks away.
I found that it seems like the rice or macaroni might be turning him off after being in the fridge 2-3 days. Washing it off helps for one more day. But once that doesn't help then the rice or macaroni get finished off on my next meal - 4 days max in the fridge.

But all that being said...
The past 3 months I have started to experiment more with learning to cook and eat fresh. And growing my own fruits and veggies and herbs.
And I have to admit, I never realized food could taste this good. I'm more willing to put the extra time into making good tasting meals now, and experimenting with a lot of Asian and Mid-Eastern spices and seasonings and sauces and curries. Some of them work well as leftovers, some freeze well, and some don't.


----------



## ktownskier

I am glad that I started this thread. It is a lively and fun discussion. 

Spices are wonderful. Fresh, dried, frozen. Added at the or the beginning. Just tossing them in or coaxing the flavor out by heating in oil. 

One thing I learned a long time ago, was to measure things by using the palm of my hand to measure. I can get a teaspoon, half teaspoon and tablespoon pretty accurately. Another thing was to rub the spice in the palm of my hand to help bring out the flavor. I must admit, the flavor was definitely better. 

Then I discovered the world of spices beyond Parsley, Sage, Rosemary and Thyme, Oregano, Basil, Red Pepper, Garlic Powder, Onion Powder, Chili Powder (and Chile Powder, who knew there was a difference?) Not to mention Kosher salt, poultry spice, pumpkin spice, seasoned salt and other premixed concoctions like lemon pepper, etc. And of course Celery Salt for Bloody Mary's.

One thing I no longer have are anything with "Salt" in it other than Celery Salt and Lawry's Seasoned Salt. (I can't give up my Bloodies and you gotta have Lawry's.)

And most of my spices have location names. 
Turkish Bay Leaves, Saigon Cinnamon, Italian Herb Blend.
And I no longer have anything with "Powder" in the name. 
I have Granulated Onion and Garlic. 

If you can, use Fresh herbs, just remember to use twice as much as dried. 

Date your herbs and spices. Throw out anything older than 4 years if not sooner. Buy smaller quantities of the ones you don't use much. (A local Co-op or Whole Foods, or community grocery store or a high end grocery store.) Organic is best, but then, who can truly say if Turkish Bay Leaves are truly organic or not. 

Another thing to do is bloom your spices and herbs. Put them in at the beginning of cooking with some oil. Or if you are cooking ground meat, put them in after the meat has released some of the fat. (When I made sloppy joes or tacos from a packet, I did this and they actually had taste.) 

Do a google search for a list of spices and what they do and what they are good for. 

I now have the following in my spice rack:
All-Spice, Basil, Bay Leaves, Celery Salt, Chile Powder (Ancho, Cayenne, Chipolte, Guajillo), Chili Powder Saigon Cinnamon, both ground and stick, Cumin, Curry, Ginger, Italian Herb Blend, Mustard (Coleman's and a different type (One of the few powders), Oregano, Paprika, Sweet and Smoked, Rosemary, whole and cracked, Sage, Rubbed, Thyme.


----------



## Timborooni

Obviously some "spices" I use straight out of the jar, bottle, bag, such as granulated or powdered garlic, onion, dried herbs, etc. But whenever I can or is plausible I like to grind my own. Whole spices keep better, and as with freshly ground black pepper, freshly ground spices are packed with much more flavor. And I never buy "chili powder", way too much and no way to regulate salt content. Some of it the main ingredient is salt. I keep bags of dried peppers under the cabinet, Guajillo, Ancho, Chile de Arbol(!), and grind myself. I have 2 electric coffee grinders that are exclusive to and do the deed, depending on what chiles and/or spices I am grinding.

One that I tried when I found they were out of Arbol chiles, Japones Chiles. Japanese chiles, who knew. Great for Chili Oil in stir fry, soups, ramen noodles, or other things where you might use hot sauce.

*Chili Oil*

Roughly grind the chiles, seeds and all. Pour into a jar.
Heat oil in a pan on the stove top, or even the microwave. Don't get too hot, not smoking hot (or you will later burn the chiles).
Simply pour the hot oil into the jar with the chiles.
Let sit at least overnight before using.

You can add some chopped garlic and/or chopped ginger to the jar before pouring in the oil. A little shot of sesame oil added to the jar after the hot oil is also nice. Careful, with sesame oil a little dab 'll do ya, not too much or it will overwhelm everything else.


----------



## gthomson

The herb I'm finding I use a lot of once I started getting it fresh is cilantro. It even goes in my green juices and smoothies now, along with just about anything cooked on the stove, in salads, etc...
Decided it was one I'm going to try to start growing so I have it even fresher. I tried growing it in a raised bed a year ago, but it was a bit too sensitive for the hot SoCal temps last summer. So I have an aeroponics setup in the garage that I think will do nicely with it. Should be getting that going in the next week or two.

Also had something funny about a year ago - I could smell something herby, and couldn't figure out where it was coming from. Finally realized it was the garlic chives - but they're way out back. Couldn't figure out why the smell was getting into the house. Well leave it to the pooch... he found a nice napping spot between two of them under the orange tree in the shade. And as he rolled over for his nap, he rolled onto some of them, and he grabbed a bit of the scent and brought it in with him


----------



## Timborooni

I love cilantro. It's one of those things you either love, or hate. I've heard some say to them it tastes like soap.

If you allow cilantro to go to seed, the seed is coriander. It's a grow one get one free!

The first time I tried cilantro, it wasn't really popular or around back then. A friend was living(and still does) an off the grid sort of lifestyle. Grew a lot or most of his own eats. His wife cooked mushy green peas, added jack cheese to melt, then a hand full of freshly harvested chopped cilantro. Served in a burrito with homemade salsa. I had no idea at the time what the heck I was eating, but it was delicious.


----------



## Mystriss

Here's what I've put into the spice rack thus far:










There's a bunch more of those short hanging octagon jars in the cabinets that are full of spices and herbs, but I haven't had the time/inclination to install the magnets I hang them from yet.

(I just bought new cilantro from the spice store in town, so much nomz on potatoes)


----------



## gthomson

Nice setup on that pull out.
I'd like something like that, but below is a pic of my chemistry set for herbs and spices at this point. And I have another 1/2 dozen squirreled away in an entry-way closet if I don't use them much.
I'm just now learning to include them, so some I buy and they get a one-time use, and then not sure what to do with them after that.
My kitchen is tiny - 8' x 8' cube all inclusive, so it's hard to do without a pantry cabinet.
But... just had my furnace moved to the garage a month ago. That gives me about 6' x 30" near the kitchen to work with, and a nice pantry will be there in some way, in some year, not sure which year, yet.

Three of them I've been finding interesting, but still haven't done near enough experimentation with, yet...
Garam Masala and also the Ziyad 7 spice blend
Both are a mix of things, and can be different depending on brand I believe.
The Ziyad is a Mid-Eastern blend.
The Garam Masala has on the ingredients - Paprika, chiles, spices, salt, turmeric, garlic, saffron - it's interesting, but so far I've used mostly in rice.
And cinnamon - that's been an interesting one. In my fast food days, the Del Taco I'd stop in at on the way to work - the quesadillas were very addictive. I started to get two for the drive to work.
I have a bit of an addictive personality - if a little is good, a lot is better. And I know that. I'm also a programmer/analyst, so by nature I started to analyze why I was doing that with quesadillas - it seemed a little crazy.
I recognized a tiny hint of cinnamon taste or smell in the cheese quesadilla. I think that was what pulled me in further.
I just recently started to add cinnamon to more things at home while making things. Previously it was only for oatmeal.
And I've recently started thinking the things I make at home are tasting so much better.
Hmmm - connection there maybe?

Oh my, that just gave me another idea... my pooch and me are a lot alike. And cinnamon is okay for dogs - non-toxic.
He's become a finicky eater the past couple years.
Maybe a sprinkle of cinnamon dust on his meals will make them all wonderful for him as well?
But then I may not get his leftovers


----------



## Mystriss

We gave our pups cinnamon for health reasons; lots of benefits ranging from joint health to blood sugar management, even helps with allergies - just make sure it's Ceylon not Cassia and not too much. Our two ladies each lived to be 17 and the "pup" passed at 12 - we think he got bored and lonely after "the bosses" died and just gave up 


Anyway, you need one of these spice shelves It'd be perfect for that cabinet.


----------



## gthomson

Mystriss said:


> Anyway, you need one of these spice shelves It'd be perfect for that cabinet.


Thank you so much - I wanted an option like that Spicy Shelf, but wasn't finding it. And I got a 3d printer recently, so obviously... I'll design my own and sell it.  Not sure if I love or hate all these tangents I go off on. Probably neither. And I'm sure I'll keep doing it. But that's just me.


----------



## Mystriss

gthomson said:


> Thank you so much - I wanted an option like that Spicy Shelf, but wasn't finding it. And I got a 3d printer recently, so obviously... I'll design my own and sell it.  Not sure if I love or hate all these tangents I go off on. Probably neither. And I'm sure I'll keep doing it. But that's just me.


I've been wanting one of those for a while. So many things in my head I want but I can't find anywhere. One of my middle boys built one and prints the coolest stuff, he printed himself a storm trooper costume that's spot on heh


----------



## Timborooni

gthomson said:


> And cinnamon - that's been an interesting one. In my fast food days, the Del Taco I'd stop in at on the way to work - the quesadillas were very addictive.....I recognized a tiny hint of cinnamon taste or smell in the cheese quesadilla. I think that was what pulled me in further.


I like to try to duplicate certain things I eat out, for myself, friends and family. Traditional or authentic enchilada sauce is basically reconstituted dried chiles ground in a molcajete(mortar and pestle) and cooked in water, salt, maybe a little Mexican Oregano, and a little oil(or lard to "fry" the sauce)....but not tomato. Basically it's a chile sauce. So I would make it like that, but it just didn't taste like the enchilada sauce at my favorite Mexican restaurant. I understand, ethnic food is sometimes tweaked to suit the palate of Americans. So, what could it be that was missing. It could be tomato, but I don't think so. It's not an acidic flavor that rises up on the palate, but more warm and deeper. Cocoa, chocolate used as far back and likely sooner than the Aztecs? Hm, probably not(although chocolate or raw coco powder can be a really good mystery ingredient in chili), I just wouldn't think a Mexican restaurant would go through the trouble of having it on hand. Cumin, tried it, I know what cumin tastes like, it didn't do the trick. Canella, a sort of faux cinnamon? The thinking was that the Aztecs used things we typically use in sweet dishes, such as "chocolate", in savory dishes. My thinking may have been wrong on that, because i'm not sure they had access to Canella. Anyway. Well, I made an enchilada sauce. I spooned some and sprinkled just a touch of cinnamon. Once again with a bit more cinnamon. Again until I could taste the cinnamon. Too much! So I tweaked the cinnamon back and added to the entire batch, but not enough to where you could even distinguish that there was cinnamon. I think I nailed it.

However, what the heck, you can make enchilada sauce however you like, without or with tomato, even tomatillo, start from a roux, add stock instead of water..that's what makes cooking fun sometimes, playing it by ear and making it your own.

Have to say, though, i'm not really a big fan of cinnamon. Sure, in some things(sticky buns or French toast!), but mostly if it is in there I don't want to taste it...like oatmeal cookies, or cheesecake graham cracker crust, for example.

^^ sorry, long post


----------



## Nik333

That's okay, you were talking fast. :wink2:


----------



## gthomson

ZEW496, 

This is getting pretty far of the OP, but seems worthy of posting anyway...
You might like this - a spicy fruit salad - https://minimalistbaker.com/spicy-fruit-salad/
I made some for a potluck at work last summer, and they went crazy over it. I was thinking I'd have a lot left over for me that night - not even a single blueberry left.
I did replace the kiwi with blackberries and raspberries, and added some garam masala to it. I think I may have even added a bit of cinnamon


----------



## Timborooni

Nik333 said:


> That's okay, you were talking fast. :wink2:


Ha!

The innernet is an odd thing, as well as email. Inflections, mood, emphAsis, sometimes things are not at all as they may seem. I was actually talking slowly, fairly. I type with a total of 4 fingers, so. Had to take a break a time or two, especially to look up how to spell _molcajete_. Saying mortar and pestle seemed so, pedestrian? Or would that be high brow?

Anyway, if you want leftovers, you best get cookin'!(see what I did there, back on topic! :biggrin2


----------

